# Need Cnc Setup Help Please



## Randy803 (Mar 25, 2016)

I am building a CNC column milling machine. I have some questions about the Stepper Motor Driver Dip Switches for Pulse Revolution. I have read and read and still do not understand it.

Stepper: WANTAI Model 85YGH450C-0128 NEMA 34 1600oz
Step Angle = 1.8
Rate Volt= 5.7
Rate Current = 3.5amp
Phase Res = 1.9
Phase Ind = 22
Holding Torque = 11.5 N.m
Lead Wire = 4

Driver: WANTAI Model DQ860MA

I am trying to figure our how to set the Pulse Rev dip switch

Should it be 400, 800, 1600 ???

I have the Driver current Dip Switch set to 3.5amp

Any help explaining this or just giving me the right setting would be very much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## gr8legs (Mar 25, 2016)

Hazarding a guess, your motors are 200 steps/rev (1.8 degrees/step) and 4-wires, so 2 wires per phase - and most systems use half-steps so you should try setting the steps/rev to 400. 

It won't hurt anything if it's wrong - you'll just get twice as many turns of the motor as you expect. If that happens, change to 800 steps/rev.

Good luck!

Stu


----------



## Randy803 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you for the reply!!! I will do exactly that.


----------



## TomS (Mar 25, 2016)

I have the same motor and driver.  Here's a picture of my switch settings.  Hope this helps.

Tom S


----------



## Randy803 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 25, 2016)

Some things I have read suggest 8 micro steps is about the optimum value. The Gecko drives use 10, but I think they are the only one. I have used 8 on all my machines and all the build class  machines.

This does of course factor into the calculation of the steps per Unit value in the software.


----------



## Randy803 (Mar 25, 2016)

Tom how are those Nema34 1600oz motors? I am trying to build a milling machine that will do real steel work, no interest in engraving.


----------



## TomS (Mar 25, 2016)

Randy803 said:


> Tom how are those Nema34 1600oz motors? I am trying to build a milling machine that will do real steel work, no interest in engraving.



More than enough power for machining steel, including stainless.  Let me give you a "stupid me", "slap on the forehead", example.  I was milling aluminum with a 5/8" two flute HSS end mill and after finishing the cut I hit the Y rapid travel button instead of the +Z rapid button.  Ran the cutter into the part and cleanly snapped the end mill off at the collet.  Checked my part 0, 0 and to my surprise I didn't lose any steps.  With that being said I feel comfortable taking heavy cuts and not worrying about missed steps.

Tom S.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 27, 2016)

nice pic Tom 
I'm running the 1600oz motors on 5 pitch screws with 1600 pulses per revolution 
If you have figured in enough reserve power when picking your motor The higher settings are more accurate and run 
very quiet.
Steve


----------



## Randy803 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks to everyone I have the system setup and running on the table now. I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## TomS (Mar 27, 2016)

jumps4 said:


> nice pic Tom
> I'm running the 1600oz motors on 5 pitch screws with 1600 pulses per revolution
> If you have figured in enough reserve power when picking your motor The higher settings are more accurate and run
> very quiet.
> Steve



I'm sure you recognized it.  It's the picture of your drivers you sent me when I asked the same question.  Good information never dies!

Tom S.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 28, 2016)

post some pics Randy
we always like to see peoples machines
Steve


----------



## Randy803 (Mar 29, 2016)

jumps4 said:


> post some pics Randy
> we always like to see peoples machines
> Steve



Hey Steve I will as I start the actual build. I have all the electronics but need to start the metal build now.


----------

